# [PC-BSD] Iso img yumi



## sng84 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi

I tried to create a flashdrive with multiple operating systems. I used YUMI for that. I got stuck on PC-BSD live DVD ISO and UDB IMG files. Live DVD ISO gives an error, the same ISO burned on DVD worked fine. I replaced ISO with IMG file but then it does not even boot (can I convert PC-BSD USB live IMG file to ISO and how can I do it? I tried IMG TO ISO but it didn't work). How can I make it work?


----------



## xibo (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe sysutils/iat can do that. Maybe.

However I think even if you can recode the image, the boot loader on the disk will probably not work for CD/DVD disks, as USB flash media (normally) works differently to USB flash media.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 12, 2012)

Note: PC-BSD has its own forums.

Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------



## sng84 (Jan 13, 2012)

@ xibo- Thanks i'll try that
@ DutchDaemon- Yes it has, but FreeBSD has bigger comunity and it is more likely that i can get my problem soleved here, anyway i could ask the same question and use for eg. FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img, FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso, it is not PC-BSD specyfic problem, that is why I posted here


----------

